

A First Look at the iPad SDK and the iPad Sample Code - nootopian
http://www.raywenderlich.com/156/a-first-look-at-the-ipad-sdk-and-the-ipad-sample-code

======
petercooper
Awesome, but I'm wondering if this guy is violating the NDA that comes with
membership of the dev program with this. I've certainly avoided spreading info
I've seen in the iPad SDK due to this..

~~~
poutine
Yes, this does seem to be a violation of the NDA.

~~~
akadien
And he pulled the post because of that.

------
tumult
I haven't looked yet, so maybe someone can answer – are Cocoa Bindings present
and functional in this version?

